# Final Word: IGF-1 DES SUB-Q or Not?



## Filessika (Apr 1, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Hey guys just wondering what's the final word on the use of IGF-1 DES? Is it still ok to use it subq over IM? 
And is it optimum to use Pre-workout instead of post?

Thanks dudes[/FONT]


----------



## TwisT (Apr 1, 2012)

not


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

x2 not


----------

